# مجموعه کتب 1 Refining Books



## freeme (14 يوليو 2010)

Refining Books
حجم کل المجموعه : ۱۹۸ مغابایت
باسورد : www.pdms.ir


Api - Technical Databook - Petroleum Refining.pdf ۵۰/۴ MB
Aspects Of Modern Reforming Technology And Catalysts.pdf ۶/۱ MB
Calculation Of Heater-Tube Thickness In Petroleum Refineries.pdf ۱۳/۹ MB
Catalytic Hydrocarbon Reformer With Enhanced Internal Heat Transfer Mechanism.pdf ۵۵۴/۲ KB
Catalytic Naphtha Reforming.pdf ۶/۱ MB
Characterization And Properties Of Petroleum Fractions.pdf ۱۱/۲ MB
Chemistry And Technology Of Petroleum.pdf ۸/۹ MB
Crude Oil Handbook.pdf ۶/۴ MB
flare gas systems.pdf ۲۰/۶ MB
Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook (Gulf Publishing).pdf ۱۵/۱ MB
Fuels And Combustion.pdf ۴/۳ MB
Handbook of Alternative Fuel Technologies.rar ۱۱/۶ MB
Handbook Of Fire And Explosion Protection Engineering Principles For Oil, Gas, Chemical.pdf ۱۷/۷ MB
Handbook Of Petroleum Analysis - J Speight.pdf ۲۱/۴ MB
Handbook of Petroleum Analysis - J. Speight (Wiley, 2001) WW.pdf ۲۱/۴ MB
Handbook Of Petroleum Analysis.pdf ۲۱/۴ MB
Handbook Of Petroleum Processing.pdf ۲۷/۲ MB
handbook of petroleum refining processes.pdf ۱۳/۸ MB
Introduction To Petroleum Refinery Operations.pdf ۵۲۴/۶ KB
Methods To Prevent Cracking In Refinery.pdf ۷۶۹/۴ KB
Mineral Oil And Gas Refinery Bref 0203.pdf ۴ MB
Modern Petroleum Refining Processes.pdf ۱۲/۵ MB
Oil & Gas Guide.pdf ۲/۳ MB
Petroleum Biotechnology.pdf ۴۹/۷ MB
Petroleum Engineering Handbook Numerial Recipes Mutiphase Flow.pdf ۱۵۹/۴ MB
Petroleum Engineering Handbook.pdf ۱۵۸/۷ MB
Petroleum Refinery And Petrochemical Plant Data Integration.pdf ۸۷/۶ KB
Petroleum Refinery Distillation.pdf ۷/۶ MB
Petroleum Refining - Technology And Economics.pdf ۱۹/۴ MB
Petroleum Refining - Vol 1 - Crude Oil - Petroleum Products - Process Flowsheets.pdf ۱۴/۳ MB
Petroleum Refining - Vol 2 - Separation Processes.pdf ۲۳/۷ MB
Petroleum Refining - Vol 3 - Conversion Processes copy.pdf ۱۱/۹ MB
Petroleum Refining - Vol 3 - Conversion Processes.pdf ۲۱/۵ MB
Petroleum Refining - Vol 4 - Materials & Equipment.pdf ۲۶/۲ MB
Petroleum Refining Processes.pdf ۱۲۴ MB
Practical Heavy Oil Recovery.pdf ۱۹/۷ MB
Properties Of Petroleum Fluids.pdf ۱۳/۵ MB
Refinery Distillation.pdf ۳۲ MB
Refining - Applied Petroleum Reservoir Engineering.pdf ۱۳/۱ MB
Solid Fuels Combustion And Gasification.pdf ۱۲/۲ MB
Standard Handbook Of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering Vol 1.pdf ۳۲/۵ MB
Standard Handbook Of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering Volume 2 - William C Lyons.pdf ۲۴/۹ MB
Technical Data Book - Petroleum Refining.pdf ۵۰/۲ MB
The Chemistry And Technology Of Petroleum.pdf ۱۶/۱ MB
Thermal And Catalytic Processes In Petroleum Refining - S Raseev.pdf ۱۰/۲ MB
Uop Fluid Catalytic Cracking Unit.pdf ۱/۷ MB​
Download Link : http://www.4shared.com/dir/BWDbrB4Z/Refining.html
Password : www.pdms.ir​


----------



## منصور فؤاد (31 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي كتب قيمة جدا


----------



## منصور فؤاد (31 مايو 2011)

لكن كيف يمكنني تنزيل الكتب الموجودة في القائمة أعلاه.....من فضللك أخي بوركت


----------

